# A Couple Of Electrics



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Today I found the time to poke a stick at a package that arrived yesterday. Item one was this:-










- - - seller said not working. Oh well, let's open it up and see? Look at the back and it's got a battery hatch on it! :huh:










- - - pop the battery hatch and the existing cell falls out, and it's got fungus growing out of it! :yes: Oh Yes! Anyhow, a look at the battery stock and I've got an AG12, as per the old one. In it goes, and off the watch goes - as sweet as a nut with that high beat tick and the lovely sweep seconds hand. It's a Waltham Electrodyne "Swissonic" Incabloc. It needs a quick Polywatch, there's a couple of light scratches on the crystal, but a polish with the microfibre and it's looking lovely! :thumbsup:

Item two was a Timex, this one an LCD Chrono with Gold bracelet and a nice chunky gold case. Phillipines, but the case is Great Britain. :naughty:










- - interestingly, there's some kind of a what could be a hallmark on the case side - could it be a gold case? Your guess is as good as mine, I can't take a piccie, it's too small.


















Open the back and it's full of the remains of a foam insert that's gunged in storage, but, I've got time. :angel_not: An hour or so later and I've scraped this off the circuits gently, cleaned and dried the PCB and measured for a battery and found one that should fit. Fit the battery and the caseback and BINGO! the watch is off and running. It does all the usual LCD things, time, HMS, date, chrono has MS and 1/10 S and it still has the tag on it and a back sticker. :1eye:

Two additions to the collection for, let's see, it was Â£13 plus shipping of Â£2.50, call it $24.

Happy Bunny again to-day with those. Now what's next? "The game's afoot!" - My Ebay here I come! :lamo:

e~gards


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Well done Mel! They look like great bargains especially as you got them both working.

Mark


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great work Mel!

That Waltham looks a lot like the RLT20 dial design.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats Mel. I especially like the Timex - very 1970's


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi mel I picked up one of the walthams the other day not a cheap as yours but they are nice chunky watches and as you say nice movement


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi mel I picked up one of the walthams the other day not a cheap as yours but they are nice chunky watches and as you say nice movement


----------

